# Religious Tolerance and MartialTalk



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2008)

We have just posted an official policy on religious tolerance on the site. This is not a new policy, but an expansion on our simpler policy of "be respectful of your fellow members" that we've had for years.

So, why expand on it?

Because, in todays world, religion has become a hot topic, and too often the actions of a vocal or active minority, reflect badly on the whole, who take unfair heat. This makes people feel unwelcome.

MartialTalk is the online home for people from numerous faiths and beliefs. Christian, Jewish, Muslim, Hindu, Pagan and more.

My friends are from those, and more, and my friends have stood by my side through fire and hell, and they tell me they don't feel welcome here at times when broad generalizations are swung at what they believe deeply in.

I want my friends to feel welcome here in my online home, and I want all of your friends to feel welcome here, in your online home too.

As was said once, Be Excellent to One Another.

Does this mean that discussion of heated topics is being squashed? No. Just that we ask that you be mindful of who might be reading and that your message might be lost and a good point missed, if you paint all with one brush.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Very well put, Bob.:asian:


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Jan 18, 2008)

Bob, did someome cross the line recently, I sure didn't catch it if they did. It seems to me for the most part that the vast majority of the folks on this site aren't that type of people. I have only encountered a couple of jerks on here and this site does have a lot fewer of the younger crowd of wanna-be's who constantly clog everything up with ramblings and such. I enjoy the site and thats why I don't mind to contribute to its upkeep.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2008)

There've been a couple of complaints lately that a couple of comments rubbed some folks the wrong way. It's nothing major, just something we've been intending to post for a while and now seemed a good time. MT tries hard to be as welcoming as it can, and most of those who would stir up crap don't last long here.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I know that the Tom Cruise related threads have created some *ahem* potentially offensive posts because there may be some who are lurkers on this site... 
For my part I'll apologize and kudos to Bob for bringing us back to earth. 


Bob Hubbard for President I said!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 18, 2008)

On the other hand Bob, why should we protect religious thought from criticism on this site?  If religions appeals us not to think, not to doubt, not to probe, then there can be no doubt that there is reason for criticism.  I think that MT needs to be very careful that it does not succumb to the PC zeitgeist.  

scientia est potentia...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2008)

I never said not to discuss or debate.  Just to be aware of how your comments may impact and effect others.

I can debate the validity of a faith's proclamations by discussing and researching them.
For example I don't have to resort to comments like "damn pagans think crystals they bought at the mall make them Superman" or such, I can however discuss those same crystals, their effects, etc., do some research, and -not- insult the person that I'm debating with. (For the record, I have crystals, I did buy them in the mall, and they haven't helped my flying 1 bit. I still can't seem to miss the ground.)

We've had some great debates in the past on numerous topics, and I hope to see more in the future. Just a bit more aware of everyone involved.

As to PC....you know me better than that. LOL!  I'm the bald fat guy running for President while flying pirate colors.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 18, 2008)

upnorthkyosa said:


> On the other hand Bob, why should we protect religious thought from criticism on this site?  If religions appeals us not to think, not to doubt, not to probe, then there can be no doubt that there is reason for criticism.  I think that MT needs to be very careful that it does not succumb to the PC zeitgeist.
> 
> scientia est potentia...



I agree. We should be able to take a critical look at any religion, as long as we maintain objectivity. I certainly hope that the Scientology threads did  not cause the new policy. I can count way more times where Christianity has been criticized, if not outright attacked on this board; a lot more then scientology or anything else.  However,  it is for some reason acceptable to be critical and outright mean-spirited even in regards to Christianity (in general, not just here).

Regardless, I have never complained about it. I do think that objective critique and analysis leads to great discussions. So I hope that with the new policy, we don't lose that...


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 18, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I never said not to discuss or debate.  Just to be aware of how your comments may impact and effect others.
> 
> I can debate the validity of a faith's proclamations by discussing and researching them.
> For example I don't have to resort to comments like "damn pagans think crystals they bought at the mall make them Superman" or such, I can however discuss those same crystals, their effects, etc., do some research, and -not- insult the person that I'm debating with. (For the record, I have crystals, I did buy them in the mall, and they haven't helped my flying 1 bit. I still can't seem to miss the ground.)
> ...



My bad... your post beat mine out above. Cool; that answers my post too.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 18, 2008)

That is the BEST thing about MT in my opinion - we are generally VERY nice to each other considering that we're a completely open online forum.  My wife posts on a board where I am constantly shocked at how blatantly mean the people can be - with no respect for others whatsoever.  

I love the fact that for the most part we are very respectful and nice to each other here and it is one of the things that keeps me coming back.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 18, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> As to PC....you know me better than that. LOL! I'm the bald fat guy running for President while flying pirate colors.


 
This is true.  Bob is awesome!  Especially when he smiteth his foes with his mighty sword!

Let all who concisously be dumb and ignore rational evidence be thus smited by our angel Bob's heavenly blade!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 18, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> I love the fact that for the most part we are very respectful and nice to each other here and it is one of the things that keeps me coming back.



Ditto and AMEN to that bruddah amen to that!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok But I never talk religion except drunk pass me the boones farm will yea:highfive:


----------



## Alghiwi (Jan 23, 2008)

Seems a very nice idea to me bro


----------



## Meghann1965 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hear!  Hear!!

Thank you! 

Meg


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 23, 2008)

I just wanted to emphasise *Buzzy*'s post above about the generally exceptional level of civility maintained here at MT in what can be quite emotive arguments.  

It is also true that most of those that do give (witting or unwitting) offence to individuals will either apologise either in-thread or via PM - I've been using the Net for a long time and that level of common courtesy is _very_ rare and is to be cherished and applauded.


----------



## tad2bad (Mar 3, 2008)

Great idea! Should prove to be effective.


----------

